# New Convection Oven. Which one?



## stefi (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi there  

I need a new Convection Oven, and thinking between “Bakbar” Turbofan E31on the A311 and “Anvil” COA1003. Anyone can give me advice which one is better or suggest some other brand? Providing I can buy them here in Australia.
I will be using it for baking cookies only, and prefer 4 trays capacity.

Many thanks, 

Stefi


----------



## deathknight6666 (Nov 11, 2004)

Any Rational model 2004, a beauty!!


----------

